# TBCO - Juice Reviews



## Dietz (1/7/18)

This is a Review section for all TBCO juices.


*Havana Dark by TBCO*
*




*
_*Manufacturers notes on flavor profile:*_
A bold yet very vape ready, Caramel Cappuccino Inhale that is perfectly complimented by a sweet Leaf Tobacco exhale.

This a Combined Review by myself and @Tashy
A special thanks to @Hooked for the Juice and and it was great meeting you!

Hardware used:
- Siren 2 MTL RTA (6*24G NI80 @ .44Ω and 25-33W)
- Savour MTL RTA (SS @.62Ω and 25-28W)
- Intake RTA (SS Framed Staple Alien @.34Ω and 40W TC 150°C-195°C

Initial thoughts on inhale is that its a Good dark Cappuccino and after a few puffs you notice a nice wet or Recently Cured Cuban tobacco flavor that lingers as the after taste.

On the MTL tanks In lower watts the cappuccino was the main profile with the Cuban backgrounds on the exhale and on Higher wattages you get a strong dry fresh cigar taste with a sweet Cuban after taste. Its almost like you can choose either more coffee or more Cuban by adjusting you watts.

On the intake RTA the Cappuccino and the Tobacco both blend together Very nicely with the Caramel sugar taste more potent while still leaving you with a tobacco after taste. Just with more of a Sweet Sugary after taste. After taste is Almost like having a drag from a good cigar and then taking a gulp of Sweet Cappuccino

Final thoughts
Picture on the packaging is true to the flavor profile.
Its a Great Juice, Love the strong coffee notes but enjoying the Great Cigar type tobacco after taste without being too dry. I would buy it again!
Only thing I would note is that it can be Very sweet to those who do not normally like the sweeter vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/18)

Excellent review and writeup @Dietz 
Thanks!
Been meaning to try some of these TBCO juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/18)

Excellent review, thank you so much @Dietz and @Tashy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/7/18)

If I may just add to the review:

Havana Dark was purchased from House of Vape.
Price: R280 / 60ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499 (2/7/18)

Dietz said:


> This is a Review section for all TBCO juices.
> 
> 
> *Havana Dark by TBCO*
> ...


Great Review!



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (2/7/18)

This range of juices is too good for me to talk about without feeling a pang of regret that my bottle is at home and not with me at the office. I'm a huge fan of the arabic oasis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks (6/7/18)

So I thought i'd try this review thingy....

I recently bought the TBCo Arabic Oasis Juice and man oh man....what a nice flavour.

Being a newbie I needed something to give me that robust tobacco taste I always linger for and well I've found it.
From the first Vanilla smack in your mouth to the coffee dancing around and then the tobacco blowout flavour.

I would definitely reccomend this for ex smokers or a coffee lover wanting to be adventurous ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (6/7/18)

Lokidwarf said:


> So I thought i'd try this review thingy....
> 
> I recently bought the TBCo Arabic Oasis Juice and man oh man....what a nice flavour.
> 
> ...


@Lokidwarf I have moved your post to the existing review thread for TBCo (thanks @Hooked ).

Sounds like an interesting juice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/9/18)

Juice :- Double Dutch by TBCO (International)

Given to me by @Hooked, thank you so much 

Price: R280 / 60ml from House of Vape

Flavour description by manufacturer: 
Mug + Leaf is an unique mixture of complementary flavors like sweet sugar toffee, robust coffee, followed by accents of mild tobacco to round out the exhale.

VG/PG: 70/30
60ml Chubby Unicorn Bottle 
Child-Resistant Cap 
Nic: 3mg

Mod: Gbox with Dead rabbit, Gbox with hadaly 
Coil: Kanthal aliens dual in dead rabbit and single in hadaly
Watt: 80W on dead rabbit, 50w on hadaly.

This juice has a bold toffee flavour and leaves a little bit of tobacco taste. I felt it had more of a toffee and coffee flavour than tobacco, but the tobacco blends smoothly with the juice and the overall experience is a smooth, delicious vape. 

This juice is super sweet for a tobacco flavour and I would like to add that it gunks your coils. I had to rewick after about 10 ml, so I would definitely not recommend it for commercial-coil users on a tight budget.

I would definitely buy more of this and use it as my morning vape. It pairs really nicely with a cup of coffee.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Juice :- Double Dutch by TBCO (International)
> 
> Given to me by @Hooked, thank you so much
> 
> ...



Thanks for the excellent review, @Faiyaz Cheulkar !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

